# Jazz & Blues



## Grand Guru

My wife hates the music I love. I’ve listened almost exclusively to Jazz and Blues music since my mid twenties. Time to share some gems. You are welcome to contribute.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Sleepless night.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

@Grand Guru I have recently started listening to a musician called Luca Stricagnoli. He plays covers but damn!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> @Grand Guru I have recently started listening to a musician called Luca Stricagnoli. He plays covers but damn!!!


My way didn't work to upload. But check this guy out. He does an awesome job.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## alex1501

Is this your playlist @Resistance ?

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=RDeg16mepPImk&feature=share&playnext=1

My favorite from that list

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=RDYIXh0JNvuHs&feature=share&playnext=1

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> My way didn't work to upload. But check this guy out. He does an awesome job.


Awesome music @Resistance

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Awesome music @Resistance



Yes this dude

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> Is this your playlist @Resistance ?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=RDeg16mepPImk&feature=share&playnext=1



Yes this dude.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=RDYIXh0JNvuHs&feature=share&playnext=1


Tracy Chapman! On of my all time favourite performers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=RDYIXh0JNvuHs&feature=share&playnext=1

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

I need to figure out this upload thing I seem to paste the same link

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Tracy Chapman! On of my all time favourite performers.


Check her performance with BB King. The Thrill is gone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> Check her performance with BB King. The Thrill is gone.



I never heard this version but B.B King is constantly on my playlist

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> Yes this dude.


Hi, this isn't playlist. I just listen to Luca playing. 
I will figure out how to upload links from the PC later. I'm trying this from the phone and I seem to upload the same link. 
Wanted to upload a link to Glenn Miller.
I have been listening to swing since Toeka se jare. Had LP's but that another story. I also like to listen to Henry Herbert playing piano. This dude reminds me of my Dad playing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Gary B. Coleman. Epic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> Is this your playlist @Resistance ?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=RDeg16mepPImk&feature=share&playnext=1
> 
> My favorite from that list



New Age fusion.
Cool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Gary B. Coleman. Epic!



Me likes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> Hi, this isn't playlist. I just listen to Luca playing.
> I will figure out how to upload links from the PC later. I'm trying this from the phone and I seem to upload the same link.
> Wanted to upload a link to Glenn Miller.
> I have been listening to swing since Toeka se jare. Had LP's but that another story. I also like to listen to Henry Herbert playing piano. This dude reminds me of my Dad playing.


Insane! Thanks @Resistance. My kids were looking at me wondering why I was clapping hands

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> Hi, this isn't playlist. I just listen to Luca playing.
> I will figure out how to upload links from the PC later. I'm trying this from the phone and I seem to upload the same link.
> Wanted to upload a link to Glenn Miller.
> I have been listening to swing since Toeka se jare. Had LP's but that another story. I also like to listen to Henry Herbert playing piano. This dude reminds me of my Dad playing.



Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the tread. Back on track:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Fun fact. Tracey Chapman plays both right and left handed guitar!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Insane! Thanks @Resistance. My kids were looking at me wondering why I was clapping hands



My dad used to play like that. This guy brings me joy and tears but happy ones

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the tread. Back on track:



You have understood wrong. I meant the link is not my playlist.
For some reason I can't upload videos or correct links from the phone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the tread. Back on track:



Awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

http://www.youtube.com/fallontonight
Not blues or jazz but I just watched the comparison of this movie to the 1985 live aid. ...epic performance.


Screenshot of what to whatch. I can't get the link copied.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

The bass clarinet is superb!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> The bass clarinet is superb!



Nice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

One of my all time favourite YouTube concerts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> The bass clarinet is superb!




Listening to it again and it's quite spiritual.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> One of my all time favourite YouTube concerts.



Sweet.
Hy's warm!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

The Black Eyes...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=RDjft3BVoxqjo&feature=share&playnext=1

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=RDjft3BVoxqjo&feature=share&playnext=1


If you want to share a video:
Launch it on YouTube then you’ll see in the right upper corner an arrow. Click on it then select copy link.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Will see if this a works thanks. All the other ways didn't work.


Grand Guru said:


> If you want to share a video:
> Launch it on YouTube then you’ll see in the right upper corner an arrow. Click on it then select copy link.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Thanks @Grand Guru . This way definitely worked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Back to square 1. Seems my cache doesn't dump the file after its copied and pasted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>



Johnny is oudewets!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Gary Moore...





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

acorn said:


> Gary Moore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk



Classic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Been following Dan Patlansky since he was 17 years old. If you ever get a chance to see him go for it. He is truly the best guitarist we had ever had in this country.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Not sure if it fits in completely just thought you'd enjoy listening to it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Thanks everyone for your contributions and @Grand Guru for the thread. I'm really enjoying the music.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> Thanks everyone for your contributions and @Grand Guru for the thread. I'm really enjoying the music.



Second that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Not jazz or blues but I think it's fitting.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

The Queen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Could listen to her the whole night and more. Genuinely crazy and crazily genius!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## alex1501

There is some blues hidden in this one, I think.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Rest in peace Bill Withers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> There is some blues hidden in this one, I think.



Classic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Could listen to her the whole night and more. Genuinely crazy and crazily genius!



Classic

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

alex1501 said:


>



He nailed it. Some serious guitar sounds there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Morning music lovers I suggest we take five 
And enjoy the rest of the day!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> Morning music lovers I suggest we take five
> And enjoy the rest of the day!



Classic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## acorn

Pink Floyd Blues...


Roger Waters, from Pros and Cons of Hitchhiking... 5:01AM


Roger Waters, from Pros and Cons of Hitchhiking...Every Strangers Eyes. 


Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Mornings music lovers.
Another take five moment on this beautiful Wednesday. Have fun!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

My baby just cares for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> Mornings music lovers.
> Another take five moment on this beautiful Wednesday. Have fun!



No version compares to the master!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru

The Queen singing in French “Ne me quitte pas”

The lyrics are on another level. This is the original by Jaques Brel with English subtitles

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> My baby just cares for me.



Haven't heard this one in a while. Was nice listening to it. The cartooned music video replayed in my head.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Morning folks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

She does!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> She does!



Exceptional use of ebony and ivory

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

The princess,

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Every time I listen to this song I’m like the guy in the background!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

One of my all time favourites. He just poured his soul into this song!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

The Guitars Solos make me hold my breath!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

And a ballad that never gets old. It takes me back 30 years ago. I was an adolescent and in love! Very fine memories.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Pure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## alex1501

"Nobody lives this place without singing a blues"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

2 hours of pure pleasure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

From Brazil and it’s awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Some great gems here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


>



Thanks. Just what I needed to start the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


>



This guy is really talented.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

It makes me scream.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## alex1501

Not the blues (but not sure where to post them)



+ bonus track 



@Resistance

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> Not the blues (but not sure where to post them)
> 
> 
> 
> + bonus track
> 
> 
> 
> @Resistance



Was just checking the Mozart one earlier. Thanks
Didn't watch it yet I was searching for something else,but I will tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Blues has got me! Darn good.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Amazing version! The guitar performance is exceptional.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

So soothing...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Amazing version! The guitar performance is exceptional.



Agree. Awesome solo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> Not the blues (but not sure where to post them)
> 
> 
> 
> + bonus track
> 
> 
> 
> @Resistance



Piano concerto on guitaro. Give this man a Bell's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

And another gem.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## supermoto

Hugh Laurie. British comedian and actor is also a really great musician.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## supermoto

And one that showcases his piano skills

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


>



Crisp clear harmonica. Nice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

So pure...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Just finished with the major Sunday afternoon traditional pit stop... with some awesome jazz in the background!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

The house of the rising sun

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

A genuine blues voice. Damn your eyes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Putting this on my way to work in the morning!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

A legend!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Another Legend!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Came back home feeling like crap...Only listening to music tonight And I’m already feeling better. Bless those fingers playing the guitar!

I

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

So soothing!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Black night.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> Came back home feeling like crap...Only listening to music tonight And I’m already feeling better. Bless those fingers playing the guitar!
> 
> I



Well, you've definitely made my night with these tunes

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

You need love!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

You are on fire this morning @GrandGuru!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> You are on fire this morning @GrandGuru!


I call it my mood regulator!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

A classic.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


>





Grand Guru said:


>



Nice lyrics.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Stevie Ray Vaughan, a legend!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Paco De Lucia, one of the greatest guitar players with Al Di Meola

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Entre dos aguas

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Paco De Lucia, one of the greatest guitar players with Al Di Meola



Hôlè

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Paco De Lucia, one of the greatest guitar players with Al Di Meola





Grand Guru said:


> Entre dos aguas



Loving the Flamenco buzz bro.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

A Classic!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

The Queen.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Another diva.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

La boheme!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Yanni is genius but the violinist is unearthly!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


>



That Renault!
Screw the sorrows I'll drive it away.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Epic.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

@Grand Guru 
https://www.youtube.com/c/DonsTunes/videos

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Grand Guru
> https://www.youtube.com/c/DonsTunes/videos


Already subscribed

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

J’attends! A nice morning tune...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

She is 12 years old and she gave me goosebumps!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## supermoto



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

One of the most iconic Italian songs Caruso!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

One of my all time favourites by Riccardo Cocciante

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Childhood memories... Io non so parlar d’amore

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Another iconic song... Ancora

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

And another one

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Eros Ramazzotti with Andrea Boccelli. Musica è...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## CJB85

https://www.youtube.com/user/LarkinPoe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## CJB85



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

A classic!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Some positive vibes for the weekend!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

I'll pop back in later. Choices looks great!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

CJB85 said:


>



Justin Johnson plays well. I enjoy his work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

Resistance said:


> Justin Johnson plays well. I enjoy his work.


I like him too, I love the dirty, southern type blues. I will go look for it, but he has a video somewhere on which he plays a fretless guitar. Pretty awesome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

CJB85 said:


> I like him too, I love the dirty, southern type blues. I will go look for it, but he has a video somewhere on which he plays a fretless guitar. Pretty awesome.


I saw it. He's got serious string manipulation talent.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

What a difference a day made?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Interesting cover of the Queen’s song. Don’t explain!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Hoodoo woman!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Cry me a river...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Just some good music!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

In the mood for a Valse!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Don’t explain.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Sade. She has an angelic voice

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Back on topic.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Petite fleur

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Iconic.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I need to wait for a nice Saturday when SWAMBO is not home. Tried to listen to some blues over the weekend and she is not a fan unfortunately. Maybe I should send her for a spa day? Have the house to myself, Blues crooning away in the background, easy chair, pantoffels, a decent strong tobacco vape and some breakfast whisky!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I need to wait for a nice Saturday when SWAMBO is not home. Tried to listen to some blues over the weekend and she is not a fan unfortunately. Maybe I should send her for a spa day? Have the house to myself, Blues crooning away in the background, easy chair, pantoffels, a decent strong tobacco vape and some breakfast whisky!


Mine is not an early bird like me so I’m used to listening to my music with my earphones which doubles the pleasure!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> Mine is not an early bird like me so I’m used to listening to my music with my earphones which doubles the pleasure!


I don't get along with Headphones. And on weekends I sleep in late (around 7ish), so will have to boot her out of the house for the day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MeirTaitz

This is the man who turned me from a piano player into a guitar player 

With extended outro starting at 4:08

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

An outstanding performance. I’m posting it again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Beth Hart. Something about her voice...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Nothing good to say!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Sometimes I’m right.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Hard times

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> Beth Hart. Something about her voice...



Love her voice! I'm a sucker for good female vocals

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

She’s good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

La vie en rose

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Our love is easy

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Mon amour, mon doux, mon tendre, mon merveilleux amour!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

So gracious!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Nice pick's DJ @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Some great music

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ShowMeTwice

Luv jazz and love blues... fusion too.



Kinga would give Marcus Miller a run for his money, any day.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ShowMeTwice

One of my favorites...

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Her majesty!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

This too good!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Awesome

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Awesome



Dueling Gibson's sounds awesome.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## fbb1964

Nice one..

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Meet Mr Christone “Kingfish” Ingram. The man got magic in his fingers!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Do you still remember this guy. I had to share.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Here's a style that grew out of Blues ...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## fbb1964

Something different for some interesting covid distraction. I just love this little country blues band from Brown County in Indiana called Reverend Peyton's Big Damn Band. They get lots of locals involved in making their music videos. Great fun music videos.. Here's a few..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

fbb1964 said:


> Something different for some interesting covid distraction. I just love this little country blues band from Brown County in Indiana called Reverend Peyton's Big Damn Band. They get lots of locals involved in making their music videos. Great fun music videos.. Here's a few..


They certainly have an interesting style ... kinda grows on you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Not traditional Blues, but it's up there

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

and smack back in the fine line between old school rock an' roll and Blues ...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Mr Eric Gales!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

The master!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>



I needed this!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>




Oooooooo man this is soooooo hitting the spot along with a Dalwhinnie on the rocks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> I needed this!





Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Oooooooo man this is soooooo hitting the spot along with a Dalwhinnie on the rocks



Cheers Gents, may the weekend be kind!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## eVape

I could never get into Jazz but The Blues is not that bad.

I always enjoy the work done by these guys

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

eVape said:


> I could never get into Jazz but The Blues is not that bad.
> 
> I always enjoy the work done by these guys




That's a good start above  ... Jazz kind of grows on you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

eVape said:


> I could never get into Jazz but The Blues is not that bad.
> 
> I always enjoy the work done by these guys




That harmonica just made my day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

join the festivities

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> join the festivities




I can't play this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I can't play this one
> 
> View attachment 224243


Sorry I re loaded it. Stevie wonder ,higher ground.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Really enjoy listening to this one!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

One more!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## fbb1964

If I'm not mistaken this is where it all started 12 years ago? Love it..tks for the new ones..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Mr Luther Alison

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## alex1501

That's some voice.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Not sure about this one ,but I like this guy's music.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> That's some voice.



Ja that chick said it's all about the bass

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Something a little more true to the thread title

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## fbb1964

Quite a catchy tune old school one.. More swing music than jazz I'd say

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

fbb1964 said:


> Quite a catchy tune old school one.. More swing music than jazz I'd say



And a lot of Dixie in there too. Thanks, me likes

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

I'll try and lighten the Monday mood with a bit more Dixie.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Timwis

A lot of both Jazz (jazz style drummer) and blues influence behind the Doors!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Ok. I don't know where to post this ,but I just had to.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Adephi

Not sure if I mentioned it before..

John 5 (formerly Marilyn Manson, currently Rob Zombie guitarist) got a couple of unique blue grass songs in his solo repertoire.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## fbb1964

Another oldie..

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

fbb1964 said:


> Another oldie..



Awesome melody!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


>



An epic moment of pure jazz. Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

fbb1964 said:


> Another oldie..



Thanks. Crisp and clear tones

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Adephi

Another DMB jazz performance.

Sound is not so great but enough to get the vibe

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Adephi

Not jazz, but if there is one person that can make the Presevation Hall Jazz Band sound good with a rock band it can only be..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

One of my all time favourites

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## alex1501

Jazz or Classical? It's great anyway.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> Jazz or Classical? It's great anyway.



Beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Resistance

In the spirit of big bands and Swing
One of my favourite bands.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Timwis said:


>

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

The legendary Aznavour

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

The queen from Capo Verde!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

Roger Hawkins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Timwis said:


> View attachment 232357


No video there bud. It’s just a photo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> No video there bud. It’s just a photo.


Didn't realise a video was mandatory, sorry! lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> Didn't realise a video was mandatory, sorry! lol


Roger Hawkins! Made many a star with his rhythm group supporting some of the biggest names of the 70's which included Rhythm & Blues where they were in their element!

Barry Beckett - Roger Hawkins - David Hood - Jimmy Johnson
The Muscle Shoals Rhythm Section also known as The Swampers were
the session band that made Muscle Shoals Sound Studio world famous

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

How's this for a drum solo

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## fbb1964

Another golden oldie dug up today

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## fbb1964



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

fbb1964 said:


>



Classic!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fbb1964



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

A Brit Blues Artist  ... and he manages to fill the gap between old school and current blues wonderfully, (not for sensitive ears however).

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Some fabulous sounds! Thank you guys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Once upon a time, (_in a time before this blimming Covid nonsense_), I'd frequent Jazz / Cigar lounges where live music like this was played ...

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Here's an underrated South African Jazz Duo, that play an interesting mix of Jazz, Blues, Rock and ... House

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## fbb1964



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Adephi

In time for Heritage Day.

Julian Laxton was one of the Pioneers of the South African Rock scene in the '70s. I'm sure a couple of toppies would recognise him.

I was fortunate to see him play a couple of years back. He is responsible for giving Dan Patlansky a platform when Dan was just 16 years old.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## fbb1964

Something different.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Neither Jazz nor Blues, but If you enjoy Lounge Music, (to which Jazz and Blues is oft' included as same), then you should enjoy this Aerosmith cover;

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Neither Jazz nor Blues, but If you enjoy Lounge Music, (to which Jazz and Blues is oft' included as same), then you should enjoy this Aerosmith cover;



I like postmodern jukebox. I’m subscribed to their channel…

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> I like postmodern jukebox. I’m subscribed to their channel…


I discovered them fairly recently and particularly love their mashes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Been listening to this for the last 2 weeks

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> Been listening to this for the last 2 weeks



Very different, aaaaaaaaaand ... I rather like it ... reminds me of the group Sky  .... Thanks for the introduction @Grand Guru

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Very different, aaaaaaaaaand ... I rather like it ... reminds me of the group Sky  .... Thanks for the introduction @Grand Guru


Yes not exact What I usually listen to either and also had mixed feelings in the beginning as well!
I wake up at 3-4 am, I have time to explore new sounds. Im probably close to finishing YouTube music library

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> Yes not exact What I usually listen to either and also had mixed feelings in the beginning as well!
> I wake up at 3-4 am, I have time to explore new sounds. Im probably close to finishing YouTube music library



Try this woman on as something to add to your repertoire

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Something different ...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

In the mood

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Something different ...



I flippin' love it! Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> In the mood



We're on the same page. This one saved my life many moons ago. The first LP my Dad gave me.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Love these guys music renditions ...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Who the heck is this girl!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

So moving!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Chet Baker

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

A masterpiece.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> Who the heck is this girl!




That's Angelina Jordan, an amazingly versatile Norwegan singer.
The video you posted is from 2014, where she became the the youngest person to win Norway's Got Talent at 8 years old.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

A playlist for this evenings vape with a sundowner

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> A playlist for this evenings vape with a sundowner




Awesome

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> Awesome



Glad you enjoyed it ... here's another complete album for another "sundowner session"

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

With respect to Aerosmith ... This is the way this song should have been presented!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Is it too early for a good whiskey and some blues? Asking for a friend....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Is it too early for a good whiskey and some blues? Asking for a friend....



It's always 5 O Clock somewhere

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Let me open this post by saying I blame @Grand Guru and @DarthBranMuffin for it ... and their RDTA's 

... and so the day has unfolded ... sensory overloads ... tobacco undertones in RDTA's ... single malts ... good blues and some introspection ... 

Thanks guys  ... Hopefully you aren't working and can do the same

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Let me open this post by saying I blame @Grand Guru and @DarthBranMuffin for it ... and their RDTA's
> 
> ... and so the day has unfolded ... sensory overloads ... tobacco undertones in RDTA's ... single malts ... good blues and some introspection ...
> 
> Thanks guys  ... Hopefully you aren't working and can do the same




I will be at work tonight. But my playlist is sorted...

https://open.spotify.com/playlist/3...i=-nAKFmevQai5e00pUwvUDg&utm_source=copy-link

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


> I will be at work tonight. But my playlist is sorted...
> 
> https://open.spotify.com/playlist/3...i=-nAKFmevQai5e00pUwvUDg&utm_source=copy-link



and I'm so poaching it  ... Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

There's a whole lot of blues playlists on spotify. 

I use spotify more than I use netflix. And it's so worth the R60 a month.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


> There's a whole lot of blues playlists on spotify.
> I use spotify more than I use netflix. And it's so worth the R60 a month.



Thanks for that ... I must have a lookie see at what they have

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Let me open this post by saying I blame @Grand Guru and @DarthBranMuffin for it ... and their RDTA's
> 
> ... and so the day has unfolded ... sensory overloads ... tobacco undertones in RDTA's ... single malts ... good blues and some introspection ...
> 
> Thanks guys  ... Hopefully you aren't working and can do the same




Glad we could help... ended up with a scotch and some netflix with the family to end the day off.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Glad we could help... ended up with a scotch and some netflix with the family to end the day off.


Indeed you guys did  ... I must be getting old,  I'd almost forgotten how amazing they are  ... Enjoy the family time, the movie, and of course the Scotch and RDTA that I'm pretty sure you have in your hand as you read this

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Lets see how far we can stretch this envelope ... some Jazz - Blues - Rock Fusion

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Intuthu Kagesi said:


>



The Saxo guy killed it!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> The Saxo guy killed it!


Here's another of that sax

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

A little bit laid back for a Friday.

I found this playlist on Spotify to keep me busy this weekend. Some Jazz guitar classics. 

https://open.spotify.com/playlist/37i9dQZF1DWV8SP2WsR9MK?si=543e876aea3144dc

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

The Queen!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Wild is the wind! Give me more than one caresse Satisfy this hungriness…. Touches the soul!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Sticking to the theme of Black Coffee Blues..

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## veecee

If ya'all don't mind, I think I'll come hang out here! My kinda place! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


> Sticking to the theme of Black Coffee Blues..



I'm impressed ... you've read Henry Rollins' musings 
So moving on to the next chapter of Black Coffee Blues ... "Invisible Woman Blues"

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Something to get your listen to as you get about your day ...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

veecee said:


> If ya'all don't mind, I think I'll come hang out here! My kinda place!
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


Don’t come empty handed! Share with us

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Now for a South African Band, (Duo), that pretty much fill every genre other than Classical

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Now for a South African Band, (Duo), that pretty much fill every genre other than Classical




South African you say? Hmmmm...
Got to go with some Blues/Rock: Dan Patlansky!


And the OG Afrikaans Blues maestro, Piet Botha!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> South African you say? Hmmmm...
> Got to go with some Blues/Rock: Dan Patlansky!
> 
> Oooooo ... another unknown, (to me), for my growing list of artists I wanna listen to
> 
> And the OG Afrikaans Blues maestro, Piet Botha!



Wow  ... I've never heard Afrikaans Blues before today ... Thanks for that 

Gotta love this thread  ... I've added a number of new artists to my playlists from it ... so a big thanks to everyone that has and continues to share here

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Band

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Ain’t never gonna die!

https://youtu.be/6QiVSub-U8E

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Adephi

International magazine giving SA Blues some love.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Some Sunday evening blues

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

and something a lil' more progressive ...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Late night blues

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Not sure if any of you play or played guitar before, or had the opportunity to change strings on a guitar. Not that difficult, but it can be a bit of an operation.

Unless you are the King. Change a string mid-song in front of thousands of people without missing a note. Skip to 3:40.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

And speaking of great performances by the King

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Seeing as you got the ball rolling with the King ...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

and some Bev Watkins

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

aaaaaaaand ....

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Here's one for the weekend. Dan Patlansky's new album dropped today.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Back in time for some Big Band

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Mr Freddie King

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Here’s a rare gem!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Today 111 years ago, the ultimate blues legend was born.









Robert Johnson - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Some iconic piece from the 80s

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

I was a big fan of these guys in my 20s

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> I was a big fan of these guys in my 20s



Brilliant

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> Some iconic piece from the 80s



saxy and sexy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

The one and only ...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Gonna add some folk here -

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Intuthu Kagesi said:


>



right song ,so it's a bluesy day anyhow

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Grand Guru said:


> Mr Freddie King



One of my favorite Kings!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

For anybody that's interested. Dan Patlansky is going on a tour through the country. No band, just him and his guitar.

He's even going to Bloem just for you @Grand Guru







https://m.facebook.com/danpatlanskymusic/events/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Adephi said:


> For anybody that's interested. Dan Patlansky is going on a tour through the country. No band, just him and his guitar.
> 
> He's even going to Bloem just for you @Grand Guru
> 
> View attachment 257275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/danpatlanskymusic/events/



And I believe Butlers is one of @Rob Fisher 's favourite hide-outs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

and now for something completely different ...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> and now for something completely different ...



She reminds me of the lady from Vaya Con Dios

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Intuthu Kagesi said:


>



Timeless!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Tickets booked. Seeing Dan next weekend!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

One of the few BTO songs that belongs here.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

A lil' Jazz / Classical / Rock fusion

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Classic blues ...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

How does this guy get a sax to sound like this

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

What a show. A true master of the blues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

On the sunny side of the street!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

**

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

It’s wonderful! Paolo Conte

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## yuliana



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru




----------

